# Anyone in Montana or Nevada working for this company???



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Harris Family Hauling LLC

Good...bad...indifferent?????
They are located in Nevada...subbing work in Montana???
hMMMMMMMMMM

When I'm not being a pain in someones kiester I do thing like this...

Butternut Squash with Enchilada Garlic Cilantro Sauce.

http://aladayllc.com/services-offered-2/good-food-good-life-recipe-of-the-week/


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They have contacted myself and 2 other i know. Slave wages for pricing.............


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

A couple people have asked me about this company since they are based out of Nevada....
So I inquired...with this....
Adam,

Not sure whom has asked you to help in Montana. 
You will never be able to do so from Nevada.
You really should consider your company's reputation.
Is attempting to keep a client happy worth the hard work you've done to establish your company in the state of Nevada?
Seriously think of the logistics. You have absolutely no way to QC or see first hand the work that will be completed without being there...
You should really reconsider the decision to cover the third largest state in the country from 1200 miles away...

this was the guys response.....
Hello Aaron,

We are currently covering the state effectively. 

I appreciate your concern but we have more than enough experience and knowhow to cover any state effectively. We are also completing QC checks on over 75% of our properties in Montana.

May I ask why you are voicing your concern about this? I don't mean to be offensive but who are you? why the sudden interest in HFH affairs.

Thank you for your time.

And this was my response to Adam....

I along with others have a blog in regards to the industry.
You covering a state and paying the numbers that were sent to me to find out if you were legitimate or not have in the past proven to be something of an issue.
In addition to creating all sorts of other logistical issues. 
I'm sorry but if you're actually paying someone in Montana the numbers to do the work in this industry...that recipe spells mess...
I just write about them all day...and voice my concerns when I see distar in the making.

It is refreshing to hear that you have a 75% QC rate. Glad to know you are satisfied with that number. 
Not really concerned about HFH affairs.
Just offering an opinion based upon the past 7 years of observation of industry procedures.
There are not too many company's that would allow a Contractor in Nevada to sub work to Contractors in Montana so that should not be too hard to track down. 
There is just too many scenarios like this going on in the industry and wouldn't you know when the dust settles someone has not been paid...not saying you're going to stiff a fellow contractor...
But this is how I advocate for all Boots on the Ground Contractors....just nose around and see what falls out of the trees...

Keep up the great work...

Have a Great Day!!!

Respectfully....

No response, which I did not figure on getting...Not sure about you guys but I would not be bragging about a 75% QC rate...if we are anything under 98% someone goes to the unemployment office...but that is just our company...:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> A couple people have asked me about this company since they are based out of Nevada....
> So I inquired...with this....
> Adam,
> 
> ...


There is absolutely 0.0% chance that he is covering Montana effectively with just subs. And if his QC rate is 75 percent of completed jobs, he must have completed less than 2 jobs so far.

I spoke to a 'contractor' yesterday who told me he had a WO from them & was still undecided as to if he would actually complete it.

Cover Montana? Lol!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL!! Not working out so good for them as they are spamming Craigslist again tonight!!


----------

